# So finally harvested WHITE RUSSIAN. 700 grams



## Bucket head (Dec 14, 2008)

So i finally harvested two out of the six white Russians i have flowering. 
Wet weight is 700 grams. any body wanna take a guess at what dry weight is gonna be? I will try and get pics up asap ,but my camera is fucking up. after about 4 hours of trimming they look fucking amazing


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

Less than 1/2 of that


----------



## northeastern lights (Dec 14, 2008)

6 ounces maybe slightly more.


----------



## Bobby9 (Dec 14, 2008)

700g=25oz exactly so i'm gonna say 10oz. I personally never weigh wet, its like reading the "before tax" line on your payslip and then being gutted when you read the "after tax" section


----------



## babyboi420 (Dec 14, 2008)

about 350 maybe less


----------



## lilmissfiend (Dec 14, 2008)

Bobby9 said:


> 700g=25oz exactly so i'm gonna say 10oz. I personally never weigh wet, its like reading the "before tax" line on your payslip and then being gutted when you read the "after tax" section


great analogy!


----------



## PSKY (Dec 14, 2008)

700g x 25% = 175g /28 = 6.25 oz


----------



## Pdiddy (Dec 14, 2008)

i am 3 weeks into flowering white russians currently. how long did u flower yours for??


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 14, 2008)

yep, what kinda lights were you using as well because it seems like you gotta a high yield off of 2 plants.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 14, 2008)

vegged for 32 days and flowered 9 weeks. And the light was a lumatek digi 600 watt mh/hps dual arc lamp.


----------



## Pdiddy (Dec 14, 2008)

any tips with the russians? i sure would appreciate


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 14, 2008)

well, the genetics behind WR are awesome. I mean you got ak47 and white widow together. Two already good solid strains so its pretty hard to go wrong with it, but that doesn't mean their invincible through. Just stay steady and consistent With the nutes(no more than 1400 in peak flowering)and maintain an ideal environment with stable temps low humidity. And make sure you have enough light If you can do that then you will get some beautiful results. oh, i almost forgot you really need some serious odor conreol for this strain. SHE STINKY


----------



## PSKY (Dec 14, 2008)

sounds awesome, could you post some pics up, once is all dried or dried and cured  cheers


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 15, 2008)

yep, i will get tha pics up asap.


----------



## Lowryder1 (Dec 15, 2008)

sutract 75% cuz thats water weight in marijuana so prob around a good 5 or 6 ouces


----------



## NoSaint (Dec 15, 2008)

Weighing wet really does lead to crushed hopes and dreams..lol


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 15, 2008)

dry weight is 5 1/2 zips of two plants


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 16, 2008)

takin the four last Wr's down tonight. I will post pics and weight.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 31, 2008)

so got the dry weight. 14 zips not bad for only six plants. I m working on getting pics up , i just don't have a camera only a blackberry.
so i guess i will try to do this with a phone.


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats! My strain was similar to WR, I harvested 700g wet of my 4 ladies yesterday.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 1, 2009)

Bobby9 said:


> 700g=25oz exactly so i'm gonna say 10oz. I personally never weigh wet, its like reading the "before tax" line on your payslip and then being gutted when you read the "after tax" section


 LOL.....I hear that, damn taxes!!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 1, 2009)

2.25 z's off each plant aint too damn shabby at all man. Cant wait to see some pics if you can get them up man. Wanna see what 700 grams wet looks like, just for personal reference


----------



## SayWord (Jan 1, 2009)

picstures!


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Jan 1, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMMMM...you just made me "hungry". Looks like the WR's have some serious yeilds going for them, along with high potency with a mother, and father like the AK, and WW.


----------



## homegrwn (Jan 1, 2009)

nice yield makes me want to grab a 600 watt mh/hps duel arc lamp... You could fill a pillow with that weed and sleep on it for weeks!


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 1, 2009)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> 2.25 z's off each plant aint too damn shabby at all man. Cant wait to see some pics if you can get them up man. Wanna see what 700 grams wet looks like, just for personal reference


Take a look in my journal if you want to see 700g wet.


----------



## greatwhitewoodsman (Jan 16, 2009)

funny how you posted a wet weight of 700 grams on 12/14 and on 12/15 you posted your dry weight man you must have some crazy ass high tec way to dry weed because if my math is good thats only.......um.......oh yeah 1 day....loser


----------



## justatoker (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## justatoker (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## skitzo (Jan 16, 2009)

damn i agree. i was hoping he posted up some pics by time i finished scrolling down the page.

i want to see some pics!!! great to read about your success with this lovely strain.


----------



## techtoker (Jan 16, 2009)

ha ha ya sell a nug and buy a digi camera. They only $100


----------



## Zerotilt (Jan 17, 2009)

justatoker said:


>


LOL Good Call on the Memento Pic, I enjoyed that movie.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 17, 2009)

shit is dryed and cured. i totally spaced on the pics lol way to high for all that. i will get em up soon though. oh by the way total dry weight was 14 oz of six plants.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

sounds nice, get those pics up bruh! haha


----------



## misterdoja112003 (Jan 18, 2009)

really 14 ozs when its 700 grams wet.. dude your lying or im fuckd in the head.. cuz i had like 900 grams wet and i only got like 180+gs ... yeah lets see the pics.. ohh and is it 14 oz with the stems?


----------



## aladdin2685 (Jan 18, 2009)

still no pictures?????


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 18, 2009)

misterdoja112003 said:


> really 14 ozs when its 700 grams wet.. dude your lying or im fuckd in the head.. cuz i had like 900 grams wet and i only got like 180+gs ... yeah lets see the pics.. ohh and is it 14 oz with the stems?




dude your an asshat . If would have actually read at the beginning of the thread you would have noticed that 700 gs was only two plants. STAGGERED HARVEST. the rest was cut down over two weeks. And all that is bud weight.
Im gonna take some pics wit tha blackberry to settle this one an for all.


----------



## abomb (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh oh! This might get interesting


----------



## Lowkster (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you want us to hold OUR breath waiting for pics? lol....Really though!!!!!!


----------



## misterdoja112003 (Jan 18, 2009)

my bad i guess i read it wrong.. and your title threw me off too .. well congrats on the grow


----------



## Bsmoke (Jan 20, 2009)

Pics ????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 20, 2009)

Wtf? Pics bro pics!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 20, 2009)

I thought you were going to settle this once and for all with some pics bucket head... I wanna see them! I love seeing big harvests 

Tom


----------



## tnrtinr (Jan 20, 2009)

White Russian is my fav strain!

Show some pics - I havent gotten any WR for years!


----------



## bluntking420 (Jan 20, 2009)

we nnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddd piccccccccccccccssssssssssssssss


----------



## brianmchugh (Jan 20, 2009)

Zerotilt said:


> LOL Good Call on the Memento Pic, I enjoyed that movie.


 Was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 25, 2009)

dude i give up. and i hate blackberry's cant get my pics uploaded. can anyone help???????????????


----------



## seejay (Jan 25, 2009)

need a little more info, on why you can't get your pictures up to help you.

You've posted pictures before, You've been getting everybody's hopes up to see pictures.

Send them to your email, and use your computer to upload them.

I don't understand what your problem is.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 25, 2009)

White Russian are a Serious Seeds Strain AK47 x WW. Ooh yeah baby!! Serious seeds is my fav breeder and buckets results are almost exactly what I had with my AK grow. I got....hrmmm, I think it was 370g? dont remember exactly now but 350x6 = 2100 minus 77% = 483g = about 17 O'z from 6 plants dry.

Fantastic grow bucket. Cant wait to see the pics 

My AK took about 1 month in the jars to become super dank....it transformed to crystal covered buds..but not until late in the 3rd week of cure.


----------



## justatoker (Jan 25, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> dude i give up. and i hate blackberry's cant get my pics uploaded. can anyone help???????????????


www.photobucket.com


----------



## techtoker (Jan 25, 2009)

Buy a CAMERA. Phones are for making calls! CAMERAs are for taking pictures of fat harvests and naked chicks. Damn stoners.....


----------



## Major Tom (Jan 25, 2009)

OK I just harvested 2 tons of Kila Mist and you should see the big ass buds.......... no pictures ha ha fuckers


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 25, 2009)

so no idea on how to get this to work?????


----------



## justatoker (Jan 25, 2009)

I already told you use photobucket.. Im about ready to call BS lol ( jk )

www.photobucket.com

>.<


----------



## youandiunderwater (Jan 25, 2009)

yah, screw 6 pages of no pics...... Lame.


----------



## Lowkster (Jan 26, 2009)

Good lie dude! You aint got SHYT! You hear me...."YOU AINT GOT SHIT"...We have given you plenty of time to produce pictures. WAKE UP! The dream is over...you can now go back to reality....lol I take it that you are smoking some BULLSHIT...RITE?


----------



## asor (Jan 26, 2009)

BRO THIS SHIT IS FIRE. HIT IT. 

.... theres nothing in the bowl...

THATS WHAT I"M SAYIN BRO... JUST HIT THAT FLAMEEEE


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 26, 2009)

Lowkster said:


> Good lie dude! You aint got SHYT! You hear me...."YOU AINT GOT SHIT"...We have given you plenty of time to produce pictures. WAKE UP! The dream is over...you can now go back to reality....lol I take it that you are smoking some BULLSHIT...RITE?




dude , go fuck yourself. My harvest was badass and im still smokin on that right now. I don't need you or any of you other douchebags to tell me what i have or have not accomplished. Im just a humble stoner enjoying my hard work and trying to share that with a community of other fellow tokers. You and others like you on the other hand are the ones who "aint got shyt". You are a complete asshat... I mean if you dont have anything constructive to say on this thread then fuck off. Now with that said can anybody with a blackberry tell me how get pics of this phone ???


----------



## asor (Jan 26, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> dude , go fuck yourself. My harvest was badass and im still smokin on that right now. I don't need you or any of you other douchebags to tell me what i have or have not accomplished. Im just a humble stoner enjoying my hard work and trying to share that with a community of other fellow tokers. You and others like you on the other hand are the ones who "aint got shyt". You are a complete asshat... I mean if you dont have anything constructive to say on this thread then fuck off. Now with that said can anybody with a blackberry tell me how get pics of this phone ???


There is a USB cable that connects to your blackberry. I think... 

look for a little hole like the plug on the right of this picture
http://greatcables.net/categorylarge/27329.jpg

and he really is a douche. =/ its ok though... when people are at the top (u claiming u have a bunch of weed), people try to bring you down to their level... lol


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 26, 2009)

i know about the usb as I already have it connected to my computer. Its when i open the Roxio media package to try and go extract the pics my shit just freezes up... I mean its so slow and almost impossible to do anything let alone getting the pics. Im not sure if this is a hardware issue or a software isssue.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2009)

Its all good, as long as you happy 

keep on growin man


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 26, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1985890]Its all good, as long as you happy 

keep on growin man[/quote]



Thanks man


----------



## Boneman (Jan 27, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> can anybody with a blackberry tell me how get pics of this phone ???


Can you email them to yourself then once on your computer save the pictures to a folder or your desktop and upload them from there?

That should do the trick.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 27, 2009)

dont go through the media program. what i think you might be able to do is go in (im assuming u have a pc) my computer, and look for the name of your phone. click on that shit and drag/drop.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 27, 2009)

If you have a computer just save the pics to the comp and upload them onto a post. It's is simple, hit manage attachments and go from there. It couldn't be any easier

Tom


----------



## asor (Jan 27, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> If you have a computer just save the pics to the comp and upload them onto a post. It's is simple, hit manage attachments and go from there. It couldn't be any easier
> 
> Tom



U must be high as fuck............. of course he has a computer. How would he have posted onto this thread? hahaha


----------



## TheLastJuror (Jan 27, 2009)

man sounds like a nice harvest, too bad you dont hve pics. probably doesnt matter to you tho cuz you loving the WR high.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 27, 2009)

asor said:


> U must be high as fuck............. of course he has a computer. How would he have posted onto this thread? hahaha


haha ... cell phone/blackberry ... where you been stoner ?


----------



## TheLastJuror (Jan 27, 2009)

asor said:


> U must be high as fuck............. of course he has a computer. How would he have posted onto this thread? hahaha


no doubt, no doubt. sounds like a nice harvest bucket xD


----------



## Lowkster (Jan 27, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> dude , go fuck yourself. My harvest was badass and im still smokin on that right now. I don't need you or any of you other douchebags to tell me what i have or have not accomplished. Im just a humble stoner enjoying my hard work and trying to share that with a community of other fellow tokers. You and others like you on the other hand are the ones who "aint got shyt". You are a complete asshat... I mean if you dont have anything constructive to say on this thread then fuck off. Now with that said can anybody with a blackberry tell me how get pics of this phone ???


 Your enjoying your hard work? lol..fukin prove it! No one gives a shit that you harvested some weed. Show it!! You know thats why we subscribe to posts...TO SEE WEED!!! Your a humble stoner,lol but to PROUD to show us your buds...Makes REAL sense.....!!!!


----------



## asor (Jan 27, 2009)

Lowkster said:


> Your enjoying your hard work? lol..fukin prove it! No one gives a shit that you harvested some weed. Show it!! You know thats why we subscribe to posts...TO SEE WEED!!! Your a humble stoner,lol but to PROUD to show us your buds...Makes REAL sense.....!!!!


... dude. relax =). enjoy rollitup.. this is a friendly community.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 27, 2009)

nice boobs asor, use photobucket dude, i thought there were pics...read the whole thread


----------



## collectselltrade (Jan 27, 2009)

I am getting close, on my first grow got 4 girls and one boy...why keep the boy!, i want to try to breed these 2 strands!
bubba og and choc chunk


----------



## asor (Jan 27, 2009)

collectselltrade said:


> I am getting close, on my first grow got 4 girls and one boy...why keep the boy!, i want to try to breed these 2 strands!
> bubba og and choc chunk


playa. u should totally make a breeding journal. I would love to see the outcome of bubba and choc.


----------



## Chris602 (Jan 27, 2009)

*8 Pages And No pictures,,, BUCKETHEAD, BUCKETHEAD,,, Send Em to Me If You want And Ill upload Them.. Let me Know If You wants To Do That*


----------



## collectselltrade (Jan 27, 2009)

asor said:


> playa. u should totally make a breeding journal. I would love to see the outcome of bubba and choc.


 i first have to be able to seed one branch and not mess my grow up but the bubba is short and buff!!


----------



## collectselltrade (Jan 27, 2009)

no not white russian bubba og and choc chunk but this thread left a bunch of peeps down and out so uplift for the rest!!......////// hope this helps out in this no picture thread!


----------



## iHigh (Jan 28, 2009)

wow i thought the pics would be up by now :/
ill check back up on this later.
hope to see the WR bucket!


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 28, 2009)

Here go the pics. sorry for the delay, but its hard to post pics when you don't own a camera. I didn't get any harvest pics cause i didn't have my blackberry at the harvest, but heres a look at the dried and cured product. Dutch passion blueberry and serious seeds white russian.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 28, 2009)

bump.......


----------



## Boneman (Jan 28, 2009)

So 700g's is gone already now that you finally have your cam?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 28, 2009)

looks good man ... blurry tho.
we wanted to see the big pile tho


----------



## D.Hydr0.DGAF (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks good, don't let the negative people on here to get you. They're on every forum. They think it sounds too nice to be true. Maybe for them but not for a lot of people who they seem to "ho out" a lot. I've been attacked twice and I've only been on here for a month or two. *Most* of them are losers who still live at home in the basement.
Just blow the stupid shit off and when they do get to you, pack a bowl. 

D.


----------



## controlfreak (Jan 28, 2009)

lolz where did all of your bud go?


----------



## controlfreak (Jan 28, 2009)

It looks like 7g's of bud, split in half and labled then pictures taken in no light on a shitty camera out of focus. 9 pages of poooo


----------



## justatoker (Jan 28, 2009)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Major Tom (Jan 28, 2009)

D.Hydr0.DGAF said:


> Looks good, don't let the negative people on here to get you. They're on every forum. They think it sounds too nice to be true. Maybe for them but not for a lot of people who they seem to "ho out" a lot. I've been attacked twice and I've only been on here for a month or two. *Most* of them are losers who still live at home in the basement.
> Just blow the stupid shit off and when they do get to you, pack a bowl.
> 
> D.


Easy up hero, where just joking


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 28, 2009)

i cant even tell those buds apart...they look the same =/


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 28, 2009)

D.Hydr0.DGAF said:


> Looks good, don't let the negative people on here to get you. They're on every forum. They think it sounds too nice to be true. Maybe for them but not for a lot of people who they seem to "ho out" a lot. I've been attacked twice and I've only been on here for a month or two. *Most* of them are losers who still live at home in the basement.
> Just blow the stupid shit off and when they do get to you, pack a bowl.
> 
> D.



I hear that man, so true.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 28, 2009)

Boneman said:


> So 700g's is gone already now that you finally have your cam?


Well the final weight was 14 zips. I was only able to keep about three ounces 
and wow that went fast. But hey its all good i got all new stuff coming.
Lemon skunk, white rhino , ppp, pure gold, Hawaiian snow super silver haze and trainwreck.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 28, 2009)

controlfreak said:


> lolz where did all of your bud go?


Some went Into me and my girlfreinds lungs. The rest of it , well you can just use your imagination on that one...


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 28, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> i cant even tell those buds apart...they look the same =/



The are very much different, but thats what you get with a shity camera...


----------



## tnrtinr (Jan 28, 2009)

Where did you get your White Russian from - It is by far and away my favorite strain ever...


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 28, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> Where did you get your White Russian from - It is by far and away my favorite strain ever...


Got a 10 pack of serious seeds white russian from Dr.chronic.
And yes, so far the russian is definitely at the top of my list.


----------



## tnrtinr (Jan 28, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Got a 10 pack of serious seeds white russian from Dr.chronic.
> And yes, so far the russian is definitely at the top of my list.


That is what we would get in college and I haven't been able to get it since. I still remember what it smells and tastes like after all of these years. 

I would order them right now but I heard the Dr. was ripping people off.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 28, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> That is what we would get in college and I haven't been able to get it since. I still remember what it smells and tastes like after all of these years.
> 
> I would order them right now but I heard the Dr. was ripping people off.



Ya i heard that to, but all i can say is that the doctor did me right. six days from purchase i got my beans with breeder packs. All my seeds cracked within 24hrs and were very healthy and finished beautifly. Word is a few months back the doc had troubles with custom's and was not shipping to the US. But recently Ive heard of people receiving their orders. So i don't know, I did just make an order with the attitude and that worked out great.


----------



## tnrtinr (Jan 28, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Ya i heard that to, but all i can say is that the doctor did me right. six days from purchase i got my beans with breeder packs. All my seeds cracked within 24hrs and were very healthy and finished beautifly. Word is a few months back the doc had troubles with custom's and was not shipping to the US. But recently Ive heard of people receiving their orders. So i don't know, I did just make an order with the attitude and that worked out great.


And your in the US? I might just have to roll the dice if so... 

I miss that strain more than anything - had some great times with it...


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 28, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> And your in the US? I might just have to roll the dice if so...
> 
> I miss that strain more than anything - had some great times with it...




If your unsure bout the doc just go through the attitude they carry all serious seeds strains. The tude will do you right.


----------



## tnrtinr (Jan 28, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> If your unsure bout the doc just go through the attitude they carry all serious seeds strains. The tude will do you right.


It is worth it... Ill check them out... 

+rep brudda


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 28, 2009)

Good look man you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 29, 2009)

sorry guys for such a long thread with few pics. I will be starting a grow journal soon and i will def have pics for that. Coming soon Multi Strain 1000 watt hydro gro'09 ...


----------



## collectselltrade (Jan 29, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> sorry guys for such a long thread with few pics. I will be starting a grow journal soon and i will def have pics for that. Coming soon Multi Strain 1000 watt hydro gro'09 ...


 yes and i will to i will watch yours and i am going to try to make a new strain


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 29, 2009)

collectselltrade said:


> yes and i will to i will watch yours and i am going to try to make a new strain


New strain huh


----------



## collectselltrade (Jan 29, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> New strain huh


I want to cross a male choc. chunk with a og bubba kush


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 29, 2009)

mmmmmm... sounds tasty keep me posted on that one.


----------



## johnMcClould (Jan 29, 2009)

hahahaha im sorry but that is funny i just seen the pics


----------



## purplepro (Jan 30, 2009)

I hate to be the one who puts you on blast but I have been growin for very very long time and one thing that is a fact is that you can only get 0.5 gram for every watt of light and that is if you use every ray of light efectivley. So to get more than 300 grams dry then u would have to leave the buds on the branches or you left hella leaves on the buds. That is the only way. So I'm not sayin you lied about growin the weed but you did not get more than 300 grams of bud off a 600 watt lamp that can only light a 4ft. By 4ft. Space. Good day!


----------



## hom36rown (Jan 30, 2009)

purplepro said:


> I hate to be the one who puts you on blast but I have been growin for very very long time and one thing that is a fact is that you can only get 0.5 gram for every watt of light and that is if you use every ray of light efectivley. So to get more than 300 grams dry then u would have to leave the buds on the branches or you left hella leaves on the buds. That is the only way. So I'm not sayin you lied about growin the weed but you did not get more than 300 grams of bud off a 600 watt lamp that can only light a 4ft. By 4ft. Space. Good day!


youre tripping. It is possibele to get more than half a gram per watt, it is possible to get more than 1 g per watt


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 30, 2009)

purplepro said:


> I hate to be the one who puts you on blast but I have been growin for very very long time and one thing that is a fact is that you can only get 0.5 gram for every watt of light and that is if you use every ray of light efectivley. So to get more than 300 grams dry then u would have to leave the buds on the branches or you left hella leaves on the buds. That is the only way. So I'm not sayin you lied about growin the weed but you did not get more than 300 grams of bud off a 600 watt lamp that can only light a 4ft. By 4ft. Space. Good day!


ok dude, just cause you cant grow dosent mean that i didnt get the the yeilds posted. Im am not a liar sir my harvest was six plants which dried was a ittle over 14 onuces dry. If YOU WOULD HAVE ACUALLY READ THE THREAD YOU WOULD HAVE REALIZED THAT THIS WAS A STAGGERD HARVEST. This means that 700 grams was the wet weight of two plants 
not all palnts. this went on for a week and all together the wet weight was aroud 2000 grams total. If you do the math 20% dry weight so about 400 grams I.E. 14 zips. Now i will have to run some numbers, but i can tell u off the top of my head that is about .75-.8 gram per watt of light. You would have realized this if you were not retarded. Please do not insult peoples hard work without knowing the full story first. Oh, and by the way its not uncommon for experianced growers in ideal conditions to get 1g or more per watt....


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 30, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> youre tripping. It is possibele to get more than half a gram per watt, it is possible to get more than 1 g per watt




Thanks man for the back up...


----------



## bertosolo87 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yo on some real shit I grew 3 DP blueberry plants over the summer inside of a 4x4x6' grow hut with a 400w!! hps and yeilded close to 15 ounces off of threee shall i say ladies....look at the size.....Now i got the pics to show so buckethead could be on some bullshit or not...(not saying u are)...but anything is possible when growing marijuana....you have to understand there are so many techniques people use or come up with and have outstanding results (like myself) within the different strains available........On some real shit i do half of the work or less and worry a 1/4 of the % of all the work and bullshit cats go through trying to get amazing buds...I have great success (not being cocky just confident)..... Point is check my plants and see for yourself......Plus im super blasted and bored so thought id put in a word......


by the way those plants are only at about 5 weeks in the photo and harvested at 10 weeks.....


----------



## jimboy227 (Jan 30, 2009)

You've mistaken something you've read. half gram per watt's just a bench mark, you should be hitting that minimum


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 30, 2009)

bertosolo87 said:


> Yo on some real shit I grew 3 DP blueberry plants over the summer inside of a 4x4x6' grow hut with a 400w!! hps and yeilded close to 15 ounces off of threee shall i say ladies....look at the size.....Now i got the pics to show so buckethead could be on some bullshit or not...(not saying u are)...but anything is possible when growing marijuana....you have to understand there are so many techniques people use or come up with and have outstanding results (like myself) within the different strains available........On some real shit i do half of the work or less and worry a 1/4 of the % of all the work and bullshit cats go through trying to get amazing buds...I have great success (not being cocky just confident)..... Point is check my plants and see for yourself......Plus im super blasted and bored so thought id put in a word......
> 
> 
> by the way those plants are only at about 5 weeks in the photo and harvested at 10 weeks.....




Those are some sexy ladies you got there dude. I can assure you that the bucket is not on some bullshit. just tight on cash and no camera. not for long though. I started with 10 wr's AND 9 DP blueberry and i only ended up with one true blue female. The rest hermied on me lame... I guess i stressed em a little. did you have these problems to? Ive been reading up on people who that dp is hard to grow and dp seeds are likely to hermie anyway. In the end the smoke was great though...


----------



## bertosolo87 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Those are some sexy ladies you got there dude. I can assure you that the bucket is not on some bullshit. just tight on cash and no camera. not for long though. I started with 10 wr's AND 9 DP blueberry and i only ended up with one true blue female. The rest hermied on me lame... I guess i stressed em a little. did you have these problems to? Ive been reading up on people who that dp is hard to grow and dp seeds are likely to hermie anyway. In the end the smoke was great though...


yea the dp blueberry is likely to hermie on u easily with any type of stress giving to it......


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 31, 2009)

yes sir found that out the hard way...lol


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2009)

The bucket man has a new set up with all new strains come check it out.
09 grow with tha greenhouse genetics.... so Come check out my new grow journal this plenty of pics...


----------



## seejay (Feb 15, 2009)

Not to be a dick, but Most of us come here to Help, motivate, and learn from other peoples grows. This thread by far has been the worst I have seen, for 2+ months you lead us on to see less than half an ounce.

Then you curse people out for expressing there oppinions, then you say you didn't have a camera for harvest, may I quote your very 1st post in this topic?


> I will try and get pics up asap ,but my camera is fucking up.


Then right before the new year


> i just don't have a camera only a blackberry


But then again, you say you didn't have a blackberry at the time.
And they you say you and your girlfreind smoked some, and to use our imagination to what you did with the rest.
We can't imagine because we've never seen it. Now in my head if you smoked some with your girlfreind and have none left that would mean you sold some? I mean you don't just hand out weed nowdays. Possible you could have stored it away, Highly doubt it tho.
But If you sold it, why could you not get a camera then? Why would you not.? 

I'm normally quiet on these forums, and just try to help out, if/when I can, but for 3 months this kind of disturbed me that you led us on this long for nothing. Then just say you didn't have a camera at the time, then you didn't have the blackberry at the time. 

One other thing, you said in the 1st post you had 6 white russians.
But in one of your other post going back to late september, which is I guess when you started
this grow. You said you had 4 white Russian and 5 dutch passion blueberry. Where did the other 2 wr come from? what happened to the 5 blueberry?

And you say, and I quote:


> Im just a humble stoner enjoying my hard work and trying to share that with a community of other fellow tokers


What did you share? I don't see anything, nor is there any real information being shared.

Well after typing all my ranting and raving I've noticed you started a "" Grow Journal"" 
But after all this i'm not going to retract what I say and I will not stay near your journal. 
So good luck, and Good bye.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 15, 2009)

dude, like i said earlier in this thread if you don't have any thing positive to say then please leave. Everything posted here is truthful and legit. I put hard work and risk into this harvest and i enjoyed every last toke my man... u should pay attention if your going to be critical of peoples work; the dp's went hermie as expressed in the thread. and ya man i didnt have a camera cause of being broke at the time and even when i did have that blackberry the software was not working correctly. Once again this was already covered and resolved. And ya dude i am "just a humble ass stoner" obviously you sir are not. As you should be able to clearly see this new journal has plenty of pics and shows everything every step of the way. Now you can continue with what seems to be your pessimistic view or lighten up and not be a dick... your call buddy... Good day sir


----------



## unity (Feb 15, 2009)

After cure 15-20%


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 15, 2009)

check out my journal new pics today...


----------



## green thumb matt (Feb 15, 2009)

Major Tom said:


> OK I just harvested 2 tons of Kila Mist and you should see the big ass buds.......... no pictures ha ha fuckers


i will believe this when i see it.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 15, 2009)

green thumb matt said:


> i will believe this when i see it.


You can see it here...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/161619-bucket-heads-09-set-up.html


----------



## green thumb matt (Feb 23, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> You can see it here...
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/161619-bucket-heads-09-set-up.html


I didn't see 2 tons but props on that grow.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 23, 2009)

green thumb matt said:


> I didn't see 2 tons but props on that grow.


thanks...


----------



## Herbal Overdoser (Feb 28, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> i know about the usb as I already have it connected to my computer. Its when i open the Roxio media package to try and go extract the pics my shit just freezes up... I mean its so slow and almost impossible to do anything let alone getting the pics. Im not sure if this is a hardware issue or a software isssue.


I havn't read to the end of the thread yet...but if you still can't open shit, TXT message it to PIXPlace, if your blackberry is on Verizon. Then you can grab the pics online at vzw.com


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)

my guess is like a 6 -7 ounces dry


----------



## OldMaryJane (Mar 2, 2009)

I smell bullshit! 

Still wish ya luck though on next grows!


----------



## brick20 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wasted my time reading this shit


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2009)

Good to know. I clicked on the last page first, so I only wasted a minute. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## stopcallingmedude (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah, i just read the whole thread. i smell a little dirty bird with this "yield".


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 28, 2009)

eat a dick everybody with a smart ass comment. pics are in my profile and i put hard work into this. so if you cant handle that then fuck off and stop cluttering this thread. Cause god knows that you haters usually don't even have set up at all.


----------



## brick20 (Jun 28, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> eat a dick everybody with a smart ass comment. pics are in my profile and i put hard work into this. so if you cant handle that then fuck off and stop cluttering this thread. Cause god knows that you haters usually don't even have set up at all.


700 grams huh, wow


----------



## Elove11 (Jun 28, 2009)

who cares...u grew some weed big whoop u wanna fight about it


----------



## brick20 (Jun 28, 2009)

Elove11 said:


> who cares...u grew some weed big whoop u wanna fight about it


700grams ill be a happy camper

making shit up and being called a fool ill be mad too


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 29, 2009)

brick20 said:


> 700grams ill be a happy camper
> 
> making shit up and being called a fool ill be mad too



no, taking a risk and putting in hard work then being insulted and told that you are a liar will make you mad...

If ANY OF THE FUCKTARD HATERS ACTUALLY READ THE THREAD YOU WOULD SEE THAT 700 GRAMS WAS OF TWO PLANTS!!!!!!! WET WEIGHT!!!!. hOW MANY FUCKING TIMES DO YOU NEED TO READ THAT TWO OUT OF SIX PLANTS 700 GRAMS !!!!!!!!!!!WET WEIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DRY WEIGHT AROUND 110 GRAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 29, 2009)

oh and by the way look at the new set up and harvest in my journal...


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jun 29, 2009)

yes yes yes golith was slayed with one stone so dont speak with a donkey jawbone....can i see sum pics of harvest....???


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 30, 2009)

profile and new thread for the last time... thread closed


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 30, 2009)

You made a new profile?


----------



## syze (Jul 11, 2009)

ive read this whole thread now, took me bout 15 mins and it was a pure waste, someone who sounds like a pathalogical liar(not saying you are) but you sound like one, could be a lot of people are here ranting and giving open opinions to you that you dont like who dont even have a set up(you do sound like one of them). what are you trying to prove with this thread? Honestly read over your own thread and place yourself in everyone elses shoes. exactly, doesnt make a bit of sence and it totally states lies not facts. so go ahead and tell me to fuck off. Bro best bet is you cancle this account and change your name and start anew, haha just playing, but bro get real or watch yourself so people cant pull your cover, later and keep it growing(or dreaming) greetz -syze-


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 11, 2009)

syze said:


> ive read this whole thread now, took me bout 15 mins and it was a pure waste, someone who sounds like a pathalogical liar(not saying you are) but you sound like one, could be a lot of people are here ranting and giving open opinions to you that you dont like who dont even have a set up(you do sound like one of them). what are you trying to prove with this thread? Honestly read over your own thread and place yourself in everyone elses shoes. exactly, doesnt make a bit of sence and it totally states lies not facts. so go ahead and tell me to fuck off. Bro best bet is you cancle this account and change your name and start anew, haha just playing, but bro get real or watch yourself so people cant pull your cover, later and keep it growing(or dreaming) greetz -syze-


 

fuck you faggot you dont know shit. so shut you fucking mouth... thread closed


----------



## ablazed blunt (Jul 12, 2009)

nice grow man


----------



## BlackHit (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah this thread was hella funny...don't let em get to you bucket its just the internet


----------

